# good price for a SIG?



## sernv99 (Apr 12, 2008)

I have the chance to buy a used P220 with night sight and 2 8 round mags, boxes and papers included, from a gunshop, where the owner got it from an LE distributor. He sent me pics, see below. He is asking $535. Good deal? I just got a CZ-75B in 9mm and looking to get into the 45 world.


----------



## [DJ] (Apr 14, 2008)

I would say an excellent deal, go for it!


----------



## dimsum414 (Apr 9, 2008)

535?! in dollars?? american?! that's a steal...i just got my 220 with nite sights a couple of weeks ago and paid 690...which i thought was a decent deal...535 is just crazy...buy it! now! go!:buttkick:


----------



## sernv99 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes but I just saw some pics of someone's P220ST with woodgrips and man, I would rather have that. I prefer stainless just because of the finish is more durable.

I have 3 more weeks to decide since my state has a "1 handgun a month" law and I just bought a 9mm CZ-75 last Friday.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Great price for a great gun. Grab it before it's gone.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

sernv99 said:


> ... He is asking $535. Good deal?


Sir, you asked if it was a good deal and every response was YES, YES and YES! That should tell you something.

Then you say you saw another but I didn't notice the price on that one. The wood and stainless is definitely nice looking; is it also going for $535? Methinks not. But if it is, BUY BOTH!

In the meantime, you say you several weeks before you need to make a decision. That's assuming the person with the P220 for $535 hasn't sold it out from under you. Regardless, why not see if you can find a Sig P220 and shoot it. You will be impressed. Period. I'm not you but if the firearm in the picture is the exact one you are talking about for $535, I would snatch it up. My 2 cents.


----------

